# Whose time is it anyway?



## chicagnosticjew (Jan 23, 2011)

Old Abe Lincoln, King Hassan:
Do friends and traitors get them right?
I'm young but still can bring response
to wills imposed with words and might,

God took the King, the other shot dead.
Progress slips through bloodied hands.
Since their stories are not read,
war still plagues unstudied lands.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2011)

hmm .. not too sure about the lesson I should take from the last line...
are you meaning wars are still happening where we aren't looking?
are you meaning that the wars happening are because the people are less educated about peace or .. what?


----------



## chicagnosticjew (Feb 22, 2011)

You're correct in both ears. "Their stories" is a reference to all unstudied lands, past and present, but I also was intent on singling out Lincoln's and Hassan's eras as particularly horrific blind spots.


----------

